# Mitac 8640 drivers



## trey31357 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I have acquired a pretty obscure laptop - a Mitac 8640, and don't have the driver CD for it. I've searched the forums and found a relevant post with a link to some drivers, but the post is over 2 years old and the link is now broken.

Can anyone help me and point me in the right direction for some drivers? I need audio, PCI controller, and VGA drivers.

I'm pasting some information on the motherboard generated from HWInfo32 below.

Motherboard ---------------------------------------------------------------

[Computer]
Computer Brand Name: MTC 8640
[Motherboard]
Motherboard Model: MTC 8640 
Motherboard Chipset: SiS 650 + 962
Motherboard Slots: 1xISA, 1xPCI, 1xAGP v2.0 
[BIOS]
BIOS Manufacturer: Insyde Software
BIOS Date: 02/21/03
BIOS Version: Version 4.00
Super-IO/LPC Chip: National Semiconductor PC8739x
Trusted Platform Module (TPM) Chip: Not Found


Thanks for any help. :sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.
Bill


----------



## boomeras400 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have drivers for a slightly earlier bios version of the 8640-a1 model. There's about 80-90MB worth of stuff. If you have an email that can take it, I can fire it your way. Dunno what the attachment limit here is.


----------



## gibbletech (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.mitac-europe.com/services/drivers.php


----------

